# Cosa vuol dire?



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

in pratica cosa succederà?

Il dominio Tradimento.net sarà spostato domani, 9/7/2010, su un altro server. Il forum sul vecchio server rimarrà chiuso, mentre sul nuovo si troverà aperto.


----------



## Papero (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> in pratica cosa succederà?
> 
> Il dominio Tradimento.net sarà spostato domani, 9/7/2010, su un altro server. Il forum sul vecchio server rimarrà chiuso, mentre sul nuovo si troverà aperto.


Che il mio nick cambierà e che tu riporrai l'ascia di guerra e ti innamorerai di me :up:


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

immagino che cambi il pc che fa da server  all'origine e se ne usi un altro.


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Che il mio nick cambierà e che tu riporrai l'ascia di guerra e ti innamorerai di me :up:


scordatelo


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che cambi il pc che fa da server all'origine e se ne usi un altro.


ok, ma se ce lo ha comunicato forse qualcosa cambia anche per noi. o no?


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ok, ma se ce lo ha comunicato forse qualcosa cambia anche per noi. o no?


credo di no...tranne forse una pausa tecnica dovuta al distacco dell'uno prima di passare all'altro.
ah, parla di dominio...quindi potrebbe essere cambiata anche la proprietà, anzi no
sono confusa:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Sposto il dominio su un server con altro IP. Dato che il cambio IP richiede tempo ed è diverso per tutti gli utenti, allora il forum sul vecchio server è chiuso e sul nuovo aperto, così non si aggiunge qualcosa e poi non si trova più, perché nel frattempo magari è cambiato l'IP


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sposto il dominio su un server con altro IP. Dato che il cambio IP richiede tempo ed è diverso per tutti gli utenti, allora il forum sul vecchio server è chiuso e sul nuovo aperto, così non si aggiunge qualcosa e poi non si trova più, perché nel frattempo magari è cambiato l'IP


capito niente come prima.:condom:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> capito niente come prima.:condom:


Non fa niente. Capirai domani, se capiti nel momento giusto


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> capito niente come prima.:condom:


siamo in 2 :condom:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Disegnino?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Disegnino?


Favola?

Immaginate che dovete traslocare l'ufficio e fare in modo che i clienti non entrino nell'ufficio vecchio. Messaggio alla porta: venite a trovarci nel nuovo ufficio.

Tutto lì.


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Favola?
> 
> Immaginate che dovete traslocare l'ufficio e fare in modo che i clienti non entrino nell'ufficio vecchio. Messaggio alla porta: venite a trovarci nel nuovo ufficio.
> 
> Tutto lì.


per cui ci troveremo nel nuovo forum senza nemmeno accorgercene?
una sorta di the cube?:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Favola?
> 
> Immaginate che dovete traslocare l'ufficio e fare in modo che i clienti non entrino nell'ufficio vecchio. Messaggio alla porta: venite a trovarci nel nuovo ufficio.
> 
> Tutto lì.


Ma grazie... dai stavo scherzando:carneval:


----------



## Micia (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per cui ci troveremo nel nuovo forum senza nemmeno accorgercene?
> una sorta di the cube?:rotfl:


 
cosa cercavi, un sacco di legnate prima di lasciare il vecchio?:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per cui ci troveremo nel nuovo forum senza nemmeno accorgercene?
> *una sorta di the cube*?:rotfl:


Ecco, vedi che hai trovato il paragone giusto? Meriti un cliccamatto


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2010)

signor admin come mai stamani non riesco a caricare immagini per l'avatar  della dimensione usata fino ad ora ?


----------



## Anna A (9 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> signor admin come mai stamani non riesco a caricare immagini per l'avatar della dimensione usata fino ad ora ?


ti si è ristretto anche il format dei caratteri. non hai usato perlana.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti si è ristretto anche il format dei caratteri. non hai usato perlana.:mrgreen:


non scherzare sulle cose serie...toccherà stare con lo smeraldo oggi che son vestita in rosso.
non ce la posso fare:blu:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> signor admin come mai stamani non riesco a caricare immagini per l'avatar  della dimensione usata fino ad ora ?


non so, cosa volevi usare (allega qui che lo provo)?


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> non so, cosa volevi usare (allega qui che lo provo)?


...hai detto niente..ho una collezione da alternare.il fatto è che deve essere cambiato qualcosa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...hai detto niente..ho una collezione da alternare.il fatto è che *deve essere cambiato qualcosa*


Non ho cambiato nulla.

Se è cambiato qualcosa devo vedere cosa


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ho cambiato nulla.
> 
> Se è cambiato qualcosa devo vedere cosa


grazie molte


----------



## Anna A (9 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non ho cambiato nulla.
> 
> Se è cambiato qualcosa *devo vedere cosa*


u piccion, come dicono a bari?..:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (9 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> u piccion, come dicono a bari?..:rotfl:


:rotfl:

meno male che lo adminno non ha capito


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> meno male che lo adminno non ha capito


:rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Luglio 2010)

Non riesco a modificare l'avatar... vien fuori una scritat tipo "impossibile modificare questa impostazione"... la procedura è idiota e l'ho fatta 100 volte, ma stavolta non lo accetta...perchè Admin?


----------



## Papero (9 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non riesco a modificare l'avatar... vien fuori una scritat tipo "impossibile modificare questa impostazione"... la procedura è idiota e l'ho fatta 100 volte, ma stavolta non lo accetta...perchè Admin?


è vero, succede anche a me. E la cosa strana è che da lo stesso errore sia cambiandolo da link che da file


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

Ora controllo. sembra che sia un problema di diritti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

Ora va. Grazie per gli hints & tips


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Luglio 2010)

Grazie a te.... e visto che ci sei:
- perchè il mio avatar che pesa poco poco non è in movimento come dovrebbe (qui non lo è mai stato ma tutte le mie Tinky si muoverebbero!!!)? Io voglio l'avatar che si muove altrimenti come fanno a cpire gli altri che io sono arrabbiatissima e faccio "no, no, no" con la capoccia?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Grazie a te.... e visto che ci sei:
> - perchè il mio avatar che pesa poco poco non è in movimento come dovrebbe (qui non lo è mai stato ma tutte le mie Tinky si muoverebbero!!!)? Io voglio l'avatar che si muove altrimenti come fanno a cpire gli altri che io sono arrabbiatissima e faccio "no, no, no" con la capoccia?


hmmm quanti quintali pesa questo avatarro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

e quanto misura ... perché se viene ridimensionato si perde l'animazione ...


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Luglio 2010)

C'è la privacy.... e manco la taglia ti dico!

E' una immagine gif e alla nascita pesa 35,0 KB (35.909 byte)...l'abbiamo chiamata Tinkerbell....

forse l'abbiamo ridimensionata...non lo so, non ricordo ...mi han fatto l'epidurale, ero parzialmente sotto sedativi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2010)

L'ho impostata a 100x100 e 65 kB


----------



## tinkerbell (9 Luglio 2010)

E' bellissimissimissimissimo!!! 'azie!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E' bellissimissimissimissimo!!! 'azie!


bello davvero

e penso ti somigli :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (12 Luglio 2010)

Magari...però ora mi sento così...leggera...


----------

